# Would you get married in a church?



## Witchblade

If it was important to your parents, or your fiance's parents?


----------



## Haunty

It wouldn't really bother me, as long as they all understand that I am not religious. I'd even go to church functions with family (not worship).


----------



## sad1231234

I dont see why not.


----------



## forgetmylife

it wouldn't bother me either. some church's are even pretty beautiful on the inside.

I'm not sure however if I would do it just because someone else wanted it that way. It's not for anyone else to decide except for the couple. It's their marriage and their wedding to celebrate their love.


----------



## komorikun

No. My dad is an atheist, so no pressure there.


----------



## Neal

Only if it was important to them. I would already be nervous in front of all the people. But a church would add more on top of that.


----------



## Hollo

Probably not, no. My mom or grandfather would be relieved, but it's no mystery that I'm mostly agnostic, so there's little pressure to. I suppose the only exception would be if the bride's family were religious and insisted. In that case, my only saving grace would be if the pews were mostly empty of guests :b


----------



## Lohikaarme

I don't wanna say I'd totally rule out the possibility but at the very least, I'd be seriously averse to the idea. The majority of the clergy in my country are entitled condescending pricks (honestly, some nasty people in their ranks) who wouldn't be ecstatic to have me, a nonreligious person, in their church anyway. I just find it hard to buy into their "authority" anymore. Not to mention you have to jump through an assortment of bureaucratic hoops to secure marriage papers and the wedding costs themselves are virtually unattainable in today's conditions.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I'm not into being married by some pedophile.


----------



## Sabk

Hypothetically, sure. Realistically, no. Especially if it's my parents or the in-laws who insist on it. It's not their wedding.


----------



## Paul

Sure. If my hypothetical fiancee is religious then it makes sense that the marriage will feel more meaningful and permanent to her in a church, which sounds good for me.

My parents were married in a Catholic church by a priest even though neither of them were religious at the time (my mom was a former Catholic who still felt a marriage was more real in a church, plus it was what her family wanted). The priest did make them lie that they were going to raise their future kids Catholic. Not sure if they still do that.


----------



## Twilightforce

No


----------



## NoEgo

I'm an atheist myself, but if my hypothetical fiance is religious and is adamant about getting married in a church, I'd do it. I'd have to lie and go through all the stupid sh*t just be "approved", or slip the priest a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Amphoteric

No, and I can't imagine ending up in a relationship where the other half would want that either.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Provided I ended up in another relationship at all, the answer would be no.


----------



## Visionary

If I were to ever get married, yes, or anywhere that is peaceful and promotes love in my perspective. Other than that, I do not plan on ever getting married.


----------



## AussiePea

No 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismeyo

Possibly, but it wouldn't be my parents decision.


----------



## Kuse

Never.


----------



## caelle

If I was really that in love and that in love with my future inlaws, then I would consider it. To me it's more about who you're marrying, not where it's taking place.
But I'm way more likely to not even have a wedding and just go to a courthouse or something. Just my man and I. Actually, it's even more likely I wont marry at all just because it's not really my thing.


----------



## Gurii

No. It's where my Partner and I would want to get married. Not her Parents. If you let them have this much control at this point in the marriage, you're going to have a bad time later on.


----------



## waterfairy

No. I want an outdoor wedding in a forest. Think Twilight.

I couldn't care less about what my parents or my fiance's parents would want :lol


----------



## awayfromhome

Sure, if you think you would like it? Not believing in an invisible skyman is not an identity or ideology, and it doesn't compel you in any way. There is nothing about atheism that implies rejecting tradition you like, and there are no "atheist bonus points" to be had from doing so. Getting married in church is as rooted in your culture and family tradition as it is in the religion, as well. I celebrate christmas for example because it's a neat tradition with rituals I enjoy, with my own context inserted. That is not so different from Christians appropriating winter solstice without caring about Roman or Norse gods, which is roughly what christmas is. Older context is fun trivia, but it doesn't really matter very much. 

If I enjoy dancing around a tree and opening presents with my family to have a good time and create memories, that is what I will do, and it doesn't matter one way or the other that some people think it's about Jesus. Similarly, if I want to marry in a pretty building with culturally significant symbolism and context, it doesn't matter that the ritual words being spoken come from a book that some people think was authored by the creator of the universe.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

At this point I would only trust an Elvis impersonator, or maybe a ship's captain. Never in a million years would I get married in a church and/or by a priest.


----------



## GibberingMaw

I've never really thought about it, but sure why not. As long as they don't expect me to pray or worship. Not that I have anything agaisnt it, it just isn't me.


----------



## One Armed Scissor

No, I refused to be married in a church. We got married in an orchid garden in Jamaica. No relatives were present at all. The best day of my life is the day I got married. My parents were angry (even though they were informed ahead of time) that we did that. They wanted us to get married THEIR way, in a church (I'm not superstitious, so I wasn't doing that). Basically they wanted to control every aspect of the ceremony and ruin it for us (even though they weren't paying a dime for anything). 
Get married however you want, don't listen to others!!


----------



## wmu'14

I'll probably never get married because no girl wants me.


----------



## riverbird

The only person who I would consider getting married in a church for would be the person I was marrying, if it was important to them. Anyone else, no, not a chance.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Absolutely not! I'm not into religion and I would not compromise on this issue with respect to fiance, relatives, family, friends, etc.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Nah, I want to get married in a spooky haunted mansion (think gothic architecture), filled with cobwebs, skulls and who knows what else. :lol


----------



## whispered0mens

I would not.
I can't picture myself getting married in a sacred place like a church when I'm not even sure if I believe in god or not.
It wouldn't feel right. No matter how important it was to my family (who doesn't know that i'm agnostic, btw).


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


> yes


Yep, a true atheist such as yourself couldn't care less about churches as long as it gets your family off your back.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


> agnostic*


----------



## andy0128

I didn't marry in a church and in any case i doubt I'd ever get involved with anyone with strong religious leanings.


----------



## Going Sane

probably not lol, doubt i would ever want to get married at all tbh


----------



## Momoka

I wouldn't honestly, it's my life not theirs. 
Not that it would bother me, but I just don't think it's right.


----------



## CNikki

Well, for one, my parents don't even see me getting married (and rightfully so), so I doubt that if it were to happen then they wouldn't care if it's in a church or the courthouse. 

Depending on the financial situation, I wouldn't mind if it's in the courthouse. Then later on when renewing wedding vows then we could have something a bit more extravagant. Weddings are expensive, only to be divorced within ten years time, as it is shown often within my family. My parents got married in the courthouse and are still together while many who held actual weddings are now divorced.


----------



## Mlt18

Wouldn't get married period.


----------



## Sus y

Not my desire such kind of ceremony. To me, should be more intimate, like only two people, maybe in a beach side and there is already the honeymoon thing going on. However, if I marry a religious person or someone for which such thing is important then I would do because I wouldn't want to start off a long term relationship taking away things they want or need, doesn't seems right to me.


----------



## Blue Dino

I guess I wouldn't mind if that's what most of the essential people wants, since the wedding/ceremony itself means little to the actual marriage.


----------



## harrison

I just can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Yes, I don't care as long as they're not douchey about it


----------



## tea111red

i don't really want to get married in a church.


----------



## Itsbeccabetchh

Probably not, I'm not religious and I'm already planning to wear a black wedding dress if I ever get married lol


----------



## Bbpuff

I don't really care honestly about the wedding ceremony. If it happens in a church then so be it. At least that's better than a drive thru wedding ceremony. xD


----------



## vela

Yes, it's possible. I may be an Atheist but I'm okay with churches for things like this. Only if it's what my fiance really wanted. (I don't care what my mother thinks. lol) Of course we'd have to find one that's cool with the whole lesbian thing. lol


----------



## Peanutbutter Toast

I'd rather not get married at all. But if by some strange twist of fate I do decide to get married someday, I'd be fine with doing it in a church as long as my partner chose that location for purely aesthetic reasons and not religious reasons.


----------



## duckie

why not? i got married in a church. heck i was a member of that church for a decade and secretly identified myself as atheist... it wasn't until another 10 years later that i discovered the term agnostic which was much closer to my beliefs.

who really cares were you get married? most of us realize the bible version of god is fabrication so the building you decide to wed your spouse shouldn't matter... god is a man-made concept. their is no doubt we were created... it's just a matter of whether it was by accident or by choice.


----------



## hateliving

No i would not. I hate churches. Waste of space for con artists.


----------



## aqwsderf

I'd rather not, but I wouldn't refuse 100%


----------



## Sekiro

I don't recall them getting a preference unless they're financing it.


----------



## mezzoforte

If my partner wanted to, sure. It wouldn't be my first choice.


----------

